
Programmers:drugs - Simulacra
Dear programmers, what drugs do you take and have they improved, or diminished your coding abilities?
======
robobro
LSD - Helped me understand a lot of the general thoughts behind Python, UNIX,
LISP, etc on a deeper level

Ketamine - Similar to LSD, but helped blunt the effects of depression

Amphetamines - Helped me focus, improved my memory, increased productive hours

Weed and beer - Helped me relax and get into a creative mood. Great for
socializing, too

~~~
zenlot
The question itself is idiotic, as well as this answer. If you need drugs to
understand the things you have mentioned, you should think about changing
career and getting professional advice would help here. I do not understand
this valley culture of drugs, hacking body things and all the related stuff.
Before starting to "hack body" to understand "on deeper level", you should
consider getting medical advice or if you really want to proceed further
getting education in medical sciences would help. I always wonder what
implications you all will have in a long term, but those people tend not to
think about it at all.

------
mrcold
_Caffeine_ makes me impatient and neurotic. So I drink non-caffeinated tea
instead.

 _Sugar_ demolishes me. I'm useless on a sugar high. I compensate with fiber
and fat so I can use the energy.

 _Alcohol_ , I hate how it makes me feel. Angry and uninterested in actual
work. I only drink a beer or two when forced to socialize with drinkers.

I feel that the best code comes out when I'm mellow, but with just enough
energy. Too much or too little usually leads to not wanting to do anything
related to programming. I guess it's just about keeping things balanced.

------
MollyR
Alcohol - It helps me calm down after coding in javascript (ES5), which makes
me angry at times . . .

------
eip
THC, LSD, Psilocin.

Take a dose and read Programming and Metaprogramming in the Human Biocomputer.

It will change your life.

------
nopromises
Weed - to refresh and reset my mind once in a while. I didn't find alcohol
really good for improving coding abilities. Better avoid it. Cigarette - To
keep you awake on deadlines and all. But, it's injurious nature to health made
me quit it.

------
MalcolmDiggs
Debugging node.js tends to make me feel like I'm tripping on acid. Does that
count?

------
UnoriginalGuy
Caffeine.

Both. It can help me get into "auto-pilot" which is either good when I am
efficient or bad when I am procrastinating.

Sugar.

Bad. Hurts your attention span when you're on a "high" and hurts your
motivation when you're on a "low."

